# A nice green fish for my tank!



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a nice green fish for my reef tank. I was looking at the sea grass wrasse but I heard they may kill my fire shrimps. Any suggestions?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What size of tank?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont know of any green fish that wont be a threat to inverts mabie try an 8 line wrass


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Apart from my chromis but it is more like a neon blue under my 14k's. Does anyone know if basslets are compatible with dotty backs? (Thinking of orchid dottyback with royal gramma basslet)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

there boath purple might not be a good idea


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

green or yellow midas blenny they are really active and show off fish, i never had one but i have seen em their nice


----------

